# Antigua pila eléctrica en Babilonia



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2012)

*! Peligro, si lees este tema casi con seguridad vas a entrar en alguna discusión interminable ¡*​
Babilonia era la capital del imperio Babilónico en la zona de Mesopotamia, a orillas del río Éufrates, ubicada a 80 km de la actual Bagdad, en Irak. Fue establecida como capital en el 1750 antes de Cristo y reconstruida con todo esplendor por el rey Nabucodonosor II después de su destrucción en 689 antes de Cristo por los Asirios. En Babilonia es donde estaban los Jardines Colgantes que fueron considerados una de las siete maravillas del mundo.

​
En 1938 el doctor Wilhelm, un arqueólogo austríaco, al revisar material almacenado en el Museo de Bagdad halló un objeto que podría alterar drásticamente los conceptos aceptados sobre el conocimiento antiguo.

Era un recipiente de unos quince centímetros de alto de cerámica amarilla, fechado en unos dos milenios atrás, que contenía un cilindro hecho de una hoja de cobre de doce por casi cuatro centímetros. La costura del cilindro estaba soldada por una mezcla de estaño 60/40 similar a la que se usa hoy en día para soldar. El fondo del cilindro estaba terminado con un disco de cobre con los bordes doblados en forma de tapa y sellado con un material bituminoso como el asfalto. Otra capa de asfalto sellaba la parte superior, sosteniendo una varilla de hierro suspendida en el centro del cilindro de cobre. La varilla mostraba evidencias de haber sido corroída por un agente ácido.





​
El doctor Konig tenía conocimientos técnicos que le permitieron darse cuenta de inmediato de que se hallaba ante una antigua pila eléctrica.

La antigua pila hallada en el Museo de Bagdad, Irak, al igual que otras que fueron desenterradas en ese país, está fechada en la época de la ocupación Partiana, entre 248 antes de Cristo y 226 después de Cristo. En el Museo de Bagdad el doctor Konig encontró, además, vasos de cobre cubiertos con una fina capa de plata que fueron extraídos de excavaciones en sitios sumerios en el sur de Irak, fechados en por lo menos 2500 antes de Cristo. Haciendo una leve incisión en estos vasos se descubrió una delgada pátina azul que es característica de los trabajos plateados por electrólisis sobre una superficie de cobre. Parecería ser que los Partianos podrían haber heredado sus pilas de una de las más antiguas civilizaciones que se conoce.

​
Hace unos años se propuso que podrían haber utilizado uvas aplastadas como electrolito o quizá vinagre. Se probó una réplica de la pila de Bagdad con resultado positivo, obteniendo 0,87 V. Varias celdas en serie habrían dado suficiente potencial como para hacer el plateado electrolítico de pequeños objetos.

​
Hace unos años, Motorola publicitó un chip de microprocesador que tenía un consumo muy bajo mostrándolo en funcionamiento alimentado por dos alambres hundidos en un limón (los comercios de Argentina tenían muestras de este sistema y realmente funcionaba). Dos metales diferentes y un electrolito ácido es suficiente. En Internet se pueden encontrar instrucciones para hacer pilas eléctricas con tiras de metal sumergidas en una solución de sal en agua.

​
De otros estudios, surge que el uso de pilas similares podría haber sido normal en el antiguo Egipto, donde se han encontrado en diversos sitios varios objetos con signos de haber sido plateados eléctricamente. Hay varios hallazgos realizados en otras regiones que sugieren que el uso de electricidad podría haber tenido gran escala. (Respecto a este tema, prometo un próximo Zapping.) Uno de ellos es el cinto hallado en la tumba del general chino Chu (265-316 después de Cristo) que está hecho con una aleación de ochenta y cinco por ciento de aluminio, diez por ciento de cobre y cinco por ciento de manganeso. El único método viable de producción de aluminio a partir de la bauxita es un proceso electrolítico realizado después de que la alúmina (mineral compuesto que se extrae del suelo) se ha disuelto en criolita fundida. Este método se patentó en el siglo XIX. Para este proceso las pilas del tipo de Bagdad no serían suficientes, ya que se necesita una corriente bastante importante.







*Mas info:*
*Ancient Egypt Batteries*


----------



## maezca (Ene 12, 2012)

es evidente fueron: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(para el que no lo conoce el esta en un programa de history channel, y para el todo es producto de extraterrestres  )


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

Ese es sólo 1 de todos los que hablan en ese programa...

Seguro fue obra de algún alien sobretodo porque en aquella época era inpensado e innecesaria dicha pila

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 12, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> es evidente fueron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
 Jajaajjajaja, History RULZ!!!

En Wikipedia hablan del tema.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batería_de_Bagdad


----------



## Mateu Menut (Ene 12, 2012)

Opino que es un hallazgo muy interesante!


----------



## maezca (Ene 12, 2012)

Me parece interesante y a su vez extraño... Ya que para armar algo asi tenes que tener en mente que queres, si bien la mayoria de los descubrimientos se dan por serendipia, esto es muy dificil que fuera asi. Porque no es algo que la gente de la epoca empieze a hacer esto por que se le "canta" y puf resulta una pila, osea necesitas una necesidad de tenerla , ademas no es como ahora que te conseguis una plancha de cobre, lo cortas con el dremel o amoladora, lo moldeas, luego lo soldas y le pones un poco de vinagre de tu alacena.. Osea alguien invertio mucho tiempo, materiales y dinero por algo que ni sabian que era o para que servia, si es que seria para algo o solo era una perdida de tiempo o dinero (o lo que usaban para comerciar). 
Despues una vez armado como caraj# se dieron cuenta que hacia algo, osea no conectaron su tester marca fluke y vieron que daba 0.80v (se supone que ni sabian lo que era la electricidad...) .. es muy dificil darse cuenta que produce algo, y se se daban cuenta, no deberian ni saber para que esto servia, ni siquiera se pude probarlo, osea no tenes ni un led..  
Ademas el proceso de galvanoplastia que mencionan es una tecnica bastante complicada para descubrirla por serendipia en esas epocas. Ni hablar de hacer mas de estas pilas para conectarlas en serie.. Ademas me pregunto con que cable lo conectaron es serie ( y como sabian que material era conductor, y que es que sea conductor..)....

Es evidente que tuvieron algun tipo de ayuda.. No digo que sea ciertamente aliens, como afirmaria el amigo de history, pero no se puede descartar porque seria mucha casualidad que todo lo anterior se de porque si..


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 13, 2012)

La buena noticia: en Babilonia ya no tiene que esperar mas, para comercializar esa pilita.


----------



## Dano (Ene 13, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> es evidente fueron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2012)

jajaja encima lo agarraron al loco...en su peor cara de científico loco explicando algo sobrenatural jejeje


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2012)

Está buena la pila. Hace un tiempo vi en Mythbusters un experimento similar a ese para demostrar si era o no posible que eso fuera una pila y también lograron general algunos volts poniendo varias en serie.

Por lo demás, aparece un error clásico de razonamiento y concepción de la realidad: 
-¿Para qué lo iban a hacer si no tenían cómo usarlo?
-¿Cómo lo descubrieron? Deben haber sido los aliens.

Veamos: Si la especia humana tiene unos 200.000 años y los hombres modernos, arededor de 50.000 años. Tenemos registro (escritura) de los últimos 5.000 más o menos. O sea, conocemos 1/40 de la historia humana con algún grado de certeza y del resto no tenemos ni idea, más que por los restos que se encuentren.
Si ya hace una punta de años (como el 600-700 *antes de Cristo*) hay registros escritos que hablan del conocimiento de la electricidad estática... ¿Cómo no creer que pudo haber mucho de investigación sobre esto antes?.
Más, esta cosa es del 250 A.C., 350 años después de que se empezara a dejar registro escrito sobre la estática.

Si con escritura y una enseñanza metódica hubo que esperar hasta el S.XVIII para que aparecieran Volta y Coulomb, y hasta mediados del S.XIX para las ideas de Faraday (eso son 25 siglos de espera), ¿quién es el valiente que se atreve a afirmar que en los otros *1975 siglos* de existencia humana sin registros no hicieron nada de eso? 

No hacen falta aliens para explicar las cosas. Por lo de la utilidad... ¿Por que habrá inventado Volta su pila, si no había MP3 portátiles para ponérselas? ¿Y Faraday con eso de la inducción magnética? Si no había transformadores...
No pongamos el carro adelante del caballo: La aplicación no condiciona ni define al principio.

La historia no empieza tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ni en el descubrimiento de América, y ni siquiera con los griegos de antaño. Ni tampoco se reduce a Europa, cuidado.


----------



## rastone1993 (Ene 13, 2012)

Muy buen relato, seguramente es algo que nunca tendremos idea de cómo surgio...


----------



## Mateu Menut (Ene 13, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Está buena la pila. Hace un tiempo vi en Mythbusters un experimento similar a ese para demostrar si era o no posible que eso fuera una pila y también lograron general algunos volts poniendo varias en serie.
> 
> Por lo demás, aparece un error clásico de razonamiento y concepción de la realidad:
> -¿Para qué lo iban a hacer si no tenían cómo usarlo?
> ...





-Completamente de acuerdo contigo. En la historia de la evolución humana hay muchas incognitas, y de un intervalo de muchos siglos pasados no sabemos nada.
Por ejemplo, a mí me asombra el hecho que en el siglo V a.C., Leucipo ya sostenía que había un sólo tipo de materia y pensaba que si dividíamos la materia en partes cada vez más pequeñas, obtendríamos un trozo que no se podría cortar más. Demócrito llamó a estos trozos átomos ("sin división").
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Claro que no había MP3 , pero recordemos que las pilas-baterías pueden causar algunas sensaciones en zonas húmedas . . . vaya a saber


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 27, 2012)

Desde la antigüedad usaban las baterías para darse toques en la lengua...


----------



## idem258 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Desde la antigüedad usaban las baterías para darse toques en la lengua...



eso pudo haber sido usado como torturas... jajajaj!


----------



## Pride (Feb 15, 2012)

eso ya lo sabia también se cree que en Egipto hay unas lamparas que funcionaban con electricidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2012)

El Arca de la Alianza *era un capacitor* , me refiero a :

http://www.egiptologia.com/egipto-y-la-biblia/2988-idonde-esta-escondida-el-arca-de-la-alianza.html


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2012)

una vez vi una revista de chistes, tipo MAD que imaginaban que el mundo de hoy se extinguia y seres de el futuro encontraban restos........que significado le darian a las cosas cotidianas ?? 
y era para la joda.

en aquella epoca debabilonia se hacian ciertas obras de arte, semanejaban metales y se construian casas.
pues que era eso ?? 
quien sabe, diganme:

1 -- esa hoja de cobre doblada y soldada CONFIRMA QUE  sabian manejar el cobre y soldarlo, nada mas.
quizas era una pieza de un adorno, un hombre la robo, y como lo buscaban no se le ocurrio mejor idea que esconderla en esa vasija que estaba llena de una porqueria acida....
quizas luego se uso para otra cosa.
quizas era para otra cosa y sin querer se leno de esa brea.

2 -- quizas SI ERA UNA PILA, pero ni sabian que era la electricidad, quizas sabian que haciendo esa pila recibian un cosquilleo.
quizas era un experimentador.
quizas.................quizas...............

una pila es un conjunto de cosas armadas en un cierto orden....azar ??? 
o  no ..........

de eso no paso.


----------

